# PCGH.de: Vollversionen in PCGH 01/2009: Partition Manager 8.5 und The Fall - Last Days of Gaia



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (3. Dezember 2008)

dann mal ran an den kiosk und kaufen + die pcaction special retro.....


----------



## Gast20150401 (3. Dezember 2008)

Schade,ich hab Vista(x64) da läuft der Partition Manager 8.5 wohl laut Artikel nicht....schade.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (3. Dezember 2008)

Taugt das Spiel denn was ? Klingt soweit schonmal ganz gut ...


----------



## XXTREME (3. Dezember 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Taugt das Spiel denn was ? Klingt soweit schonmal ganz gut ...




Na ja .


----------



## steve127 (3. Dezember 2008)

also für mich zählt das spiel zu den vergessenen perlen des genres. die musik und die atmosphäre sind klasse. der einstieg ein wenig holprig und die ki der gegner halt auf dem stand der zeit. aber die quests und das setting sind einfach klasse. die grafik ist auf einem modernen rechner auch stimmungsvoll. viel spass beim spielen


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (3. Dezember 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Taugt das Spiel denn was ? Klingt soweit schonmal ganz gut ...


Ähnlich wie Fallout 3 aber Fallout 3 ist natürlich viel besser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Diese Ausgabe von PCGH hat mir besonders gut gefallen wegen der vielen spannenden Artikel der Phenom 2 Test und usw.


----------



## kyuss1975 (3. Dezember 2008)

ist the fall jetzt endlich bugfrei?


----------



## nbm75 (3. Dezember 2008)

Das Spiel war - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - jedenfalls auf keinen Fall dazu zu bringen unter Vista64 zu laufen (32Bit vllt)...


----------



## Equinox (3. Dezember 2008)

nbm75 schrieb:


> Das Spiel war - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - jedenfalls auf keinen Fall dazu zu bringen unter Vista64 zu laufen (32Bit vllt)...


Ich hab "The Fall Reloaded", um welches es sich hier hoffentlich handelt, unter Vista x64 durchgespielt. Da es in dieser Version fertig gepatcht ist, macht es es extrem Laune, wenn man das Setting und die Perspektive mag. Die deutschen Stimmen der Hauptcharaktere (männlich/weiblich) sind so naja, aber die Atmo ist cool. Eine KI ist praktisch nicht existent, aber die Mechanik ist auch garnicht drauf ausgelegt.

Kennt noch jemand Burntime? Hat mich ähnlich gefesselt.


----------



## outsider1812 (9. Dezember 2008)

Wäre bei "The Fall" nett, wenn man wüßte, ob ggf. noch irgendwelche Patches notwendig sind. Es ist ja offenbar leider nicht ersichtlich, um welche Version auf der Heft-DVD es sich handelt.

Dazu noch eine Frage: Auf meinem 19-Zöller sieht die Grafik ziemlich pixelig aus. Die Screenshots im Internet sehen aber erheblich besser aus.
Leider hab ich bislang im Spiel keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Grafik gefunden. Gibts sowas, bzw. kann man die Auflösung irgendwie hochschrauben?
Bei dem aktuellen "Pixelmassaker" auf meinem Bildschirm macht das nämlich echt keinen Spaß.
(Aber vielleicht ist man mittlerweile auch nur verwöhnt... )


----------



## Gast3737 (9. Dezember 2008)

*Hallo wo ist denn der Key für Partionmanager? wo bekomme ich den im I-Net her und was muss ich dort eingeben....das steht im Heft nicht..bin ich etwa blind?*


----------



## Henner (9. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> *Hallo wo ist denn der Key für Partionmanager? wo bekomme ich den im I-Net her und was muss ich dort eingeben....das steht im Heft nicht..bin ich etwa blind?*


Einfach das Setup starten - es taucht sehr bald der Button auf, über den sich die Seriennummer anfordern lässt.


----------



## rehacomp (13. Dezember 2008)

outsider1812 schrieb:


> Wäre bei "The Fall" nett, wenn man wüßte, ob ggf. noch irgendwelche Patches notwendig sind. Es ist ja offenbar leider nicht ersichtlich, um welche Version auf der Heft-DVD es sich handelt.
> 
> Dazu noch eine Frage: Auf meinem 19-Zöller sieht die Grafik ziemlich pixelig aus. Die Screenshots im Internet sehen aber erheblich besser aus.
> Leider hab ich bislang im Spiel keine Einstellmöglichkeiten für Grafik gefunden. Gibts sowas, bzw. kann man die Auflösung irgendwie hochschrauben?
> ...



Zum Auflösung wechseln musst ins startmenü, da gibts nen "The Fall einstellungen", da kannst dann auch die Auflösung hoch setzen.


----------



## Anbei (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe heute mal die Tools PCGH Aufrüstrechner ausprobiert und musste leider feststellen, das beim CPU Rechner meine CPU, E6750, gar nicht vertreten ist.
Das Tool ist an sich sinnvoll, nur was bringt es mir, wenn dort nicht alle CPUs zum vergleichen dabei sind.
Unter dem Punkt "aktuelle CPU" gehören auf jedenfall noch wesentlich mehr CPUs dazu.


----------



## Henner (15. Dezember 2008)

Wir werden das Programm um weitere CPUs erweitern, aber natürlich können niemals alle Prozessoren auf dem Markt enthalten sein - schließlich bedeutet jedes einzelne Modell beträchtlichen Benchmark-Aufwand. Näherungsweise kannst Du die Werte des E6850 betrachten.


----------



## Anbei (15. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Henner schrieb:


> Wir werden das Programm um weitere CPUs erweitern, aber natürlich können niemals alle Prozessoren auf dem Markt enthalten sein - schließlich bedeutet jedes einzelne Modell beträchtlichen Benchmark-Aufwand. Näherungsweise kannst Du die Werte des E6850 betrachten.


das ist klar, das dort niemlas alle CPUs vertreten sein können, allerdings sollten, wenn möglich, die der letzten 2 Jahre vertreten sein.


----------



## kmf (15. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> *Hallo wo ist denn der Key für Partionmanager? wo bekomme ich den im I-Net her und was muss ich dort eingeben....das steht im Heft nicht..bin ich etwa blind?*


Ein Rat von mir. Lass die Finger von dem Programm. Es taugt nicht viel. Kann nicht mal freien Speicher einer partitionierten System-Festplatte an die Partition des Systems anhängen. Das kann erst die neuste Version. Und Vista-Kompatibilität? Ha - dass ich nicht lache.


----------



## amdintel (5. Januar 2009)

frankreddien schrieb:


> Schade,ich hab Vista(x64) da läuft der Partition Manager 8.5 wohl laut Artikel nicht....schade.



doch das tut es,  
im dem Verz. sind zwei Files ein mal die exe.
das ist das Tool zum installeren auf dem PC,
das andere die IMG Datei, so ist es jefenfalls bei mir,
hab davon noch eine ältere DVD von PCHW.

du brennst dir  einfach nur die Img also die 
die obere Datei auf ein CD Rohling ,

musst halt den PC jedes mal von CD booten, 
was aber nicht weiter tragisch ist , 
weil so oft braucht man  den Partition Manager 8.5 nicht,
man richtet eigentlich 1 x seine HDD damit ein und dann ist gut.
aus diesem Grund braucht man eigentlich  das  gar nicht installieren auf dem PC .

*(wenn man Änderungen an LW C: vornimmt, ist es eh besser,
  das man den PC mit der CD startet-bootet  und es von da aus macht.)*

und wieso soll das nicht taugen ?
ich habe meine kompletten Neuen Vista PCs damit gemacht  , 
weil ein sehr altes Pártion Magaer Tool,  auf meinen Intel Q versagte , 
musste ich  zu Paragon 8.5 greifen, 
kann mich über dieses Programm nicht beklagen, 
hat alles zuverlässig gemacht ,
man darf halt nicht, 
den PC wehrend das Tool arbeitet ausschalten, 
weil dann hat man Daten Verlust, 
das Tool warnt  aber auch selber davor !


----------

